# Help Mk3's adapter/spacer question



## streetrodder92 (Apr 11, 2008)

so i want another opinion on this. i bought a set of bbs rz's for my 97 golf and im ordering spacers(adapters) for them now to give me that wide stance i am craving. but i cant measure how much distance i have to play with for 2 reasons. reason one they are 5x100 and i need wheel adapters and 2 they are getting powdercoated at a shop. so im kinda eye ballin it. i believe the offset of the wheels are 33. i think im gonna go with a 30mm adapter but im not sure if thats too much. here are some pics of other cars to give you an idea what im looking for....


----------

